# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  First time wilding + method of doing so - worked

## atkins513

So I have read about Lucid Dreaming, watched a couple videos.. I ultimately decided to try the wilding method first using a timer.. I have heard this is a very good way to get your first WILD. Well I got the timer from the lucidity website. Its free there. 

What this does is beeps randomly until you turn it off.. it starts out depending on how you set it. I think I had it set to setting 4, which is like, beeps 4 minutes, 8, minutes, 4 minutes, 16 minutes, 20 minutes, 20 minutes, then every 6 minutes until you turn it off... What I read about it said you will usually get your first lucid somewhere around the 20 minute beeps, either in between the 2, or at the start of one.. Well I got up after about 5-6 hours of sleep.. Was still pretty tired.. I should have been Milding in this period, but instead i watched Hannibal lector for like an hour lol.. So... continuing on..

So i went back to bed, set the timer to setting 4.. and fell asleep.. i was woke up each time by the timer, until, i noticed a very long period before the timer went off again, assuming this was the first long period.. at the end of this long dream.. I heard the timer go off but actively decided not to wake up.. I immediately realized I was in a dream, and the guys trying to murder me at this point (lol, shouldn't have watched Hannibal lecter) dissipated after I told him I knew that I was dreaming. Then I physically woke up.. in my bed.. Now, the other things I have read about all this rang completely true.. I woke up, glanced at my hands to make sure i was actually awake.. I also realized my gf had crawled in bed with me... and could hear her breathing next to me, my own breathing still very loud in my mind.. my legs felt very numb but not fully paralyzed.. now the interesting part here now that I was wide awake was that my body was still very heavy.. so I lay perfectly still and started thinking about how heavy my legs where.. I felt them becoming very numb and heavy and feeling as though I probably couldnt even move them if I tried..I started to imagine what it would feel like to move them and slowly they started to wiggle slightly... and then I could move them even more... before I knew it I was actually moving them but also realizing that I actually wasnt.. I willed myself to the hallway and found myself walking.. so I stopped.. jumped up and down a few times... hopped from leg to leg... it felt so amazing real, and i was thinking to myself about how realistic this felt... I did fail to reality check though, so I feel that I had not gained full lucidity because i forgot.. the Alarm went off again, and startled me out of my lucid state before I could progress further.

In Summary. I used the Timer Method, gained lucidity, but forgot to reality check to gain full control, or full vividness of my surrounding ... For the most part I only watched my lower half of my body hopping on the floor lol before the alarm went off and I lost it entirely.. 

For a first experience on a first try.. I think this was pretty impressive.. For anyone who finds yourself in this same situation.. remember to RC to gain full vividness.. 

The timer is free at the saltcube website after you sign up for a free account. You can get a flash timer, application timer, and even MP3 Audio files that have the same timer patterns... This method worked well for me so far.. i would like to also see how it works for any of you...

Thanks for listening and I look forward to your input.

Gary

----------


## Maric

I wouldn't mind a timer for WILDing. Sometimes I cannot tell how long I have been trying till I get up and check and that can be so bothersome sometimes  ::?: .

However I cannot find the website other then one that requests me to pay for something. If anyone or OP has a link to a mp3 that beeps every few minutes or so I would appreciate it. Can't seem to find anyone on the internet.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I would like to recommending a simple kitchen timer.  ya know the ones that are small & hand held. I prefer that to the App. for the timer, especially if i am really mentally tired or lazy. The App timer has been good for me if I am trying it as a napp AND i am mentally nuetral.

I like the timer because I have to turn it off manually which keeps me mentally engaged as opposed to accidently falling unconscious.  My only point of contention here is that you have to be on your game and reset the timer or you will fall asleep. I know I have done that before too  ::meditate::

----------


## bushi

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

----------


## atkins513

> http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf



Thanks for this. This is the timer I used. Works perfect for me and hopefully for you too!!

----------


## twistor

This sounds interesting! I will try it if i can.





> The timer is free at the saltcube website after you sign up for a free account. You can get a flash timer, application timer, and even MP3 Audio files that have the same timer patterns... This method worked well for me so far.. i would like to also see how it works for any of you...



I would like some MP3 Audio files, as I don't have a way of using the flash timer in bed, but I was unable to find them. Would you mind telling me how/where you sign up for a free account? I couldn't find it on the website. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Zenman

Woops wrong thread.  Mods, feel free to delete.

----------


## bushi

> This sounds interesting! I will try it if i can.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like some MP3 Audio files, as I don't have a way of using the flash timer in bed, but I was unable to find them. Would you mind telling me how/where you sign up for a free account? I couldn't find it on the website. Thanks in advance.



I'm currently trying out different MP3s here and there.

If I eventually find some that actually work on me I'll be sure to post on what they are and where to get them.

----------


## atkins513

Actually, I can either send you the link or I can upload them for you so you can download them directly... I am 100 percent convinced using the wake back to bed method with the timer is the ultimate. I had a DILD & Immediately an OBE using this method.

Here is the MP3 that is based on RAMP 4 of the timer, which is the recommended one

http://rapidshare.com/files/36483523...dology-com.mp3

The download is free, just click free download, and wait for the countdown timer to end, then click download.. let me know how this works out for you.. I suggest waking up about after about 6 hours of sleep, so whatever time you go to bed, set your alarm for 6 hours later, get back up for 45 minutes, read the forums, do some low energy things... Dont anything caffeinated, after 45 minutes of watching, reading about lucidity (important to concentrate on the goal the whole time by staying in the material), go back to bed and start the MP3, very LOUDLY... You will get a sample when it first starts... each time it wakes you, acknowledge it, and go back to sleep, after about the 4th, 5th, or 6th time being woke up, you will usually wake up in a dream just suddenly realizing your dreaming, or you will wake up in mind, but notice your body is still dead alseep, in this case, follow the OBE induction method, since the body is still sleeping, just lay perfectly still and start to focus on what it would be like to move your legs or body, after laying in this state for a moment, open your mouth wide, it may feel real for a moment, but it wont be your real mouth, then you can usually step out of your body from here.. and walk around.. learn more about this technique and many others by instructional videos, for completely free at http://www.lucidology.com/blog/category/lucidology-101/

----------


## atkins513

I've been up this morning for about an hour... heading back to bed now with my timer again.. WBTB-CAN-WILDING, Will report back in a few hours...

----------


## twistor

Ok, thank you very much for that MP3! I shall try it out tonight.

Can I ask you where you found the MP3? I looked on the saltcube website but couldn't find the MP3s anywhere.

EDIT: Never mind, I found it on lucidology.com. Thanks!

----------


## atkins513

Ok, so I couldnt fall asleep for almost an hour and a half.. but it did work considering I had very very very vivid false awakenings... i just forgot to RC when I had the false awakening lol.. then I actually woke up in my bed realizing it had been a false awakening... dammit lol... well, ill try again tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## twistor

> Ok, so I couldnt fall asleep for almost an hour and a half.. but it did work considering I had very very very vivid false awakenings... i just forgot to RC when I had the false awakening lol.. then I actually woke up in my bed realizing it had been a false awakening... dammit lol... well, ill try again tomorrow



Cool! Sounds like it works very well with you, hopefully it will be the same with me. I shall find out tonight  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

Ya, this method seems to work awesome for me.. I am going to start the lucidology 102 6 week training course that is free in the videos.. from watching, it seems like this is the way to go, because you are shown each method, practice each method multiple times, then go onto the next method.. The reasoning for this is because some methods work very very well for some people and others do not.. so you learn quickly which methods work best for you, so you dont waste time with other methods.. I emailed you regarding this.. Be sure to let me know how the beep timer method works out for you, but make sure to use wake back to bed for 45 minutes before using the timer...

----------


## twistor

Ok, thank you very much. I will go though the Lucidology 101 first, then maybe consider 102. I will report what happened with the beep timer tomorrow.

----------


## atkins513

Great im looking forward to it.. ttyl

----------


## DreamingDragon

How does this work, lol?

----------


## twistor

> How does this work, lol?



This video explains it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKquVghfwG0

----------


## DreamingDragon

So... I sleep for few hours, wake up. turn on my comp to turn this clock on, i go back to sleep, and let the beeps just continue to wake me  up?

----------


## atkins513

Yes SIr. But each time you wake up, acknowledge that you are awake, and do a movement free reality check if possible to be sure it has not been a false awakening... this works very well for me..

----------


## atkins513

> Ok, thank you very much. I will go though the Lucidology 101 first, then maybe consider 102. I will report what happened with the beep timer tomorrow.



Let me how it went!

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

So is a CAN WILD a cycle adjusted nap? or what is that?

----------


## speedoman

Hey, it seems that is working for you atkins513. So I downloaded the file yesterday, and I will report with the results next monday. I cant try it out tonight because i am sharing room with my family in a hotel, and it could be a little disturbing for them. :tongue2:

----------


## DreamingDragon

> Yes SIr. But each time you wake up, acknowledge that you are awake, and do a movement free reality check if possible to be sure it has not been a false awakening... this works very well for me..



Alrite thanks, lol trying to fall back asleep in the 8 minutes though after i turn on the clock on my comp!!! >.< 

thats going to be weird/pain

----------


## twistor

> Let me how it went!



Not great. I was too wide awake when I did it, so not much really happened. I'll try again tonight, and hopefully will have more sucess  ::D:

----------


## atkins513

speedoman:
 Be sure to keep me posted on how this works for you, make sure to get about 5-6 hours of sleep, no more, before waking up, wait 45 minutes, then go back to bed... do not try to do any methods when you go to sleep.. just go to sleep after you set the alarm, each time it wakes you, ackwnolege it, but go back to sleep every time, sometme around the 20/20 you will likely become lucid in a dream, or wake up consiously while still in SP. If you become Lucid, your already there, but if you wake up in SP, use the OBE exit method of your choice.. Let me know how it goes..

Twistor: Dont get too much sleep before trying, about 5-6 hours unless that is too much for your body to still be really tired... if thats too much, get less before waking up..

Let me know how it goes guys!

----------


## atkins513

> So is a CAN WILD a cycle adjusted nap? or what is that?



nope, canwild is a wake back to bed, using the timer method.

Read more here -
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=87710

----------


## twistor

> Twistor: Dont get too much sleep before trying, about 5-6 hours unless that is too much for your body to still be really tired... if thats too much, get less before waking up..



Thanks for the advice. I had 6 hours of sleep before I woke up, then I stared at my computer screen for most of the 45 minutes... I think that woke me up too much. I'll try with a little less sleep beforehand, maybe 4-5 hours, then I'll try it again.

----------


## atkins513

> Thanks for the advice. I had 6 hours of sleep before I woke up, then I stared at my computer screen for most of the 45 minutes... I think that woke me up too much. I'll try with a little less sleep beforehand, maybe 4-5 hours, then I'll try it again.



No problem. I have found that with very little sleep, I cant focus at all, or sometimes not even wake up to the beeping, and with too much sleep, I cant get back to sleep, or deep enough sleep to hit rem. So, its a delicate process lol... But there is no doubt the method works....

----------


## Ivi942

I'll try it tonight! Owo Though I'll be using headphones xD I don't want to wake up everyone else in my family as well ^^'
I've found out that the least I have to sleep is 5hours... otherwise I wouldn't be able to wake up  even with an alarm clock =_= So 6 hours should be enough ^_^

----------


## atkins513

> I'll try it tonight! Owo Though I'll be using headphones xD I don't want to wake up everyone else in my family as well ^^'
> I've found out that the least I have to sleep is 5hours... otherwise I wouldn't be able to wake up  even with an alarm clock =_= So 6 hours should be enough ^_^



Sounds good, keep me posted on the results.. ttyl

----------


## Ivi942

I slept an hour too long because my brother came in and annoyed me =_= So I've slept 7 hours so far, I'll be going back to sleep soon. Hope I succeed!

----------


## atkins513

how did it go

----------


## Ivi942

It didn't go too well... When I went back to sleep, my brother was using the computer in my room and it was hard to fall asleep because of the sounds ;_; I also wasn't all that tired(which is sort of rare after only 7hours of sleep)
I did manage to fall asleep a few times later, but then my other brother woke up as well...=_= They usually sleep longer in weekends... 
Either way, I'll try going to sleep earlier and waking up for the WILD earlier tonight!

----------


## bushi

I usually do 5.5 hours of sleep.  Try only staying up for like 10-15 minutes.

I think you are too awake after staying up nearly an hour.  If I do that, it may take me 20 minutes to get back to sleep.

----------


## atkins513

Ya, thats actually a really good idea.. it seems an hour may be too long for me too.. the other morning after an hour, i couldnt even get back to sleep at all.. 15 minutes is probably plenty..

----------


## PeaceL

Have you ever tried it with a nap? I'm going to try it around 4:30PM today. It's a bit late for a REM nap I suppose but I'll try anyways.

My problem with waking up after 6 hours is that my family wakes up with my alarm so I'd have to sleep at 3AM to ensure that I won't wake them after my 6 hours of sleep :_( oh well...

----------


## atkins513

I have heard that it works quite well with a nap, let me know how it goes plz

----------


## PeaceL

Didn't nap.. got a hold of Resident Evil 4 before  :wink2:

----------


## bushi

Heheheh.  ::D: 


Drink lots of water before you go to bed so you wake up early.

----------


## atkins513

I went to bed last night on 3 hours of sleep, woke up at 630 am, stayed up for 30 minutes.. then I went back to sleep using the Can-Wild timer method, meaning, I went back to sleep but set a timer to wake me up in different intervals, Also, I reminded myself out loud several times that I was going to have a lucid dream, then I went to sleep.... I woke up a couple times normal and went back to sleep although very groggy... then the alarm woke me up again, and I didn't even open my eyes, I just laid there for a minute.. I felt my legs getting very heavy, feeling that this was were SP was probably starting... before I felt full SP, I was in a lucid dream in my living room... and fully conscious... Things started fading.. and I was back in my bed... feeling the scorn of the failed attempt, I laid there motionless thinking about what had just happened, and suddenly I find myself once again in my living room completely lucid... So I ran outside to my parking lot to look for something to drive lol... there was an old broken down Bmw, and next to it was a 69 Camaro (one of my fav cars), things were kind of hazy though, So i asked for clarity, and everything gets crystal clear, HD, in a sense, much better clarity than even in real life it seemed... So I walk over to the car.. and there is a guy sitting in a lawn chair type chair next to it talking on his cell phone.. I open the door, and get in the car.. but there are no keys... so I say to myself, I will make keys appear in the backseat.. I turn around and there are a set of shiny keys... I start it up.. and the dream starts fading again... I woke up in bed again.. I wasn't feeling very tired anymore though.. I think I just happened to hit the end of my REM cycle... I laid there a little longer but couldn't go back to sleep... So i got up for the day..  I guess this is a wild Lucid, but I was really hoping for an OBE... Also, everything visually was incredible once I asked for Clarity.. but I can't recall having very good sense of touch.. but I also forgot to rub my hands together, touch things, or do anything that is supposed to really tune into those senses... better luck next time I guess... but I got 2 WILDS from this... both short, but I am getting better!

----------


## StingPT

Hey! I know the timer since some 3-4 days, but I only used one time. I failed because when I started the timer, it beeped the first beep (lol) when I was still awake and I tried it 3 more times and nothing... Couldnt fall asleep before the first beep... I gave up... do you use the 8-4-8... interval? I think that I have to wake up more early and be awake less time because I took 30 minutes to fall asleep and that was very boring :S

----------


## atkins513

Ya, its called Ramp 4, it is the 8-4-8 one.. I found it works even better for me if I dont stay up 45-60 mins, but instead stay up about 15 minutes, just enough that I start feeling more awake, then set the alarm and lay back down... usually by the time the first beep comes im not asleep, so i reset it, usually im asleep by the first time it goes off again.. but this seems to work the best for me.. let me know how it works for you.

----------


## StingPT

Hey I tried the timer for 2 nights and I could fall asleep. The only prob was in the 20 min interval. In both tries I moved there... maybe the urge to move was too strong... but Il try more times till I make it  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

Ya, definitely give it another shot... Even if you do move, just lay perfectly still once you have woken up and you will feel SP soon thereafter since you were already just sleeping....

----------


## atkins513

This method yielded me yet another 2 Lucid Dreams this morning. If you are in doubt of this method, give it a shot  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Hey atkins, I tried the timer this night and I don't know what the hell happened! I woke up naturally at 5 AM and put the timer on. This time I could fall asleep in time ^^ but later when I was sleeping I seemed to wake up one hour after the start of the mp3 ( middle of the first 20 min interval) (as always and I didnt watch the hours because I always wake up past one hour) and then I felt really strange! As I was sleeping on my stomach, my arms began to strech and I felt intense vibrations then I dont know what happened but I think that I woke up ( or Im in doubt if I was entering SP and I fell asleep in the middle of the process because I never entered SP) and I was in my normal position. So what the hell happened? Did I dream about SP? Because it felt very real and if it was a dream, I was lucid... But nevermind Il try it again tonight.

----------


## atkins513

> Hey atkins, I tried the timer this night and I don't know what the hell happened! I woke up naturally at 5 AM and put the timer on. This time I could fall asleep in time ^^ but later when I was sleeping I seemed to wake up one hour after the start of the mp3 ( middle of the first 20 min interval) (as always and I didnt watch the hours because I always wake up past one hour) and then I felt really strange! As I was sleeping on my stomach, my arms began to strech and I felt intense vibrations then I dont know what happened but I think that I woke up ( or Im in doubt if I was entering SP and I fell asleep in the middle of the process because I never entered SP) and I was in my normal position. So what the hell happened? Did I dream about SP? Because it felt very real and if it was a dream, I was lucid... But nevermind Il try it again tonight.



Let me know because it sounds like something was going on there.. may have even been a false awakening... but let me know how it goes tonight...

----------


## atkins513

This technique yielded me yet another 6 lucid dreams last night. This technique along with chaining and I had 6 lucid dreams in a row.. let me know if anyone else tries it.

----------


## StingPT

> This technique yielded me yet another 6 lucid dreams last night. This technique along with chaining and I had 6 lucid dreams in a row.. let me know if anyone else tries it.



Hey thanks for the reply! Just awesome! Yeah it may be a FA... Tried it tonight 2 times. I was so sleepy that when the first or second beep came in I imediately turned it off then I thinked (damn it xD) tried the second time but I dont remember much. But I remember trying to spin in a dream because it was very foggy... I will try this tonight again and Il try to go to sleep more early this time.

----------


## atkins513

If you remembered trying to spin to increase vividness then at some point you were obviously in a lucid dream and trying to make it more clear, you just may not remember the other details? Do you have problems with dream recall?

----------


## StingPT

> If you remembered trying to spin to increase vividness then at some point you were obviously in a lucid dream and trying to make it more clear, you just may not remember the other details? Do you have problems with dream recall?



I havent got problems with dream recall, I seem to remember at least one dream per night, but I can get more If I go to bed more early... Tried it tonight 2 times again dont remember much of the first one, but the second one when past 37 minutes I couldnt fall asleep :S got tired and turned off the timer... Maybe thats because I dont even get out of bed when I wake up in the middle of the night. Next time Im gonna go to the bathroom and drink a glass of water... Yeah but it was a strange lucid I was normal in my dream then it was very foggy and then I started spinning then I dont remember much...

----------


## StingPT

I still have a doubt... When you wake up in the middle of the night you stay awake for 20 min and then you put on the alarm and you fall asleep. Then what? You wake up in the middle of the 20 minute interval and you stay still till you are in SP? Because im in doubt if im doing anything wrong... I will try next time to put the timer more far from me.

----------


## Draxis

It doesn't allow for more than 10 downloads, could you reupload it?

----------


## Gpot

I tried this method during an afternoon nap, which btw, I usually never take naps, and i had my first lucid dream! It was pretty awesome, but that's a different story. Just confirming that this worked during naps if nor already confirmed. Planning on trying this tonight, and hopefully wont forget to report in the morning.

EDIT: I couldn't fall back to sleep within the first 8 minuet period, and ive had trouble doing so. I think that it is just because i get too excited when i am going to sleep. any tips?

----------


## StingPT

> I tried this method during an afternoon nap, which btw, I usually never take naps, and i had my first lucid dream! It was pretty awesome, but that's a different story. Just confirming that this worked during naps if nor already confirmed. Planning on trying this tonight, and hopefully wont forget to report in the morning.
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't fall back to sleep within the first 8 minuet period, and ive had trouble doing so. I think that it is just because i get too excited when i am going to sleep. any tips?



That happened to me too in the first times. I gave up. Past 2 weeks I tried this techinque again and I can do it now dont know why. Just put the timer on and relax. If the timer beeps, reset it and try again, you should fall asleep in some tries. Also try to wake up more early and stay awake for 15-20 minutes.

----------


## peacock486

> So I have read about Lucid Dreaming, watched a couple videos.. I ultimately decided to try the wilding method first using a timer.. I have heard this is a very good way to get your first WILD. Well I got the timer from the lucidity website. Its free there. 
> 
> What this does is beeps randomly until you turn it off.. it starts out depending on how you set it. I think I had it set to setting 4, which is like, beeps 4 minutes, 8, minutes, 4 minutes, 16 minutes, 20 minutes, 20 minutes, then every 6 minutes until you turn it off... What I read about it said you will usually get your first lucid somewhere around the 20 minute beeps, either in between the 2, or at the start of one.. Well I got up after about 5-6 hours of sleep.. Was still pretty tired.. I should have been Milding in this period, but instead i watched Hannibal lector for like an hour lol.. So... continuing on..
> 
> So i went back to bed, set the timer to setting 4.. and fell asleep.. i was woke up each time by the timer, until, i noticed a very long period before the timer went off again, assuming this was the first long period.. at the end of this long dream.. I heard the timer go off but actively decided not to wake up.. I immediately realized I was in a dream, and the guys trying to murder me at this point (lol, shouldn't have watched Hannibal lecter) dissipated after I told him I knew that I was dreaming. Then I physically woke up.. in my bed.. Now, the other things I have read about all this rang completely true.. I woke up, glanced at my hands to make sure i was actually awake.. I also realized my gf had crawled in bed with me... and could hear her breathing next to me, my own breathing still very loud in my mind.. my legs felt very numb but not fully paralyzed.. now the interesting part here now that I was wide awake was that my body was still very heavy.. so I lay perfectly still and started thinking about how heavy my legs where.. I felt them becoming very numb and heavy and feeling as though I probably couldnt even move them if I tried..I started to imagine what it would feel like to move them and slowly they started to wiggle slightly... and then I could move them even more... before I knew it I was actually moving them but also realizing that I actually wasnt.. I willed myself to the hallway and found myself walking.. so I stopped.. jumped up and down a few times... hopped from leg to leg... it felt so amazing real, and i was thinking to myself about how realistic this felt... I did fail to reality check though, so I feel that I had not gained full lucidity because i forgot.. the Alarm went off again, and startled me out of my lucid state before I could progress further.
> 
> In Summary. I used the Timer Method, gained lucidity, but forgot to reality check to gain full control, or full vividness of my surrounding ... For the most part I only watched my lower half of my body hopping on the floor lol before the alarm went off and I lost it entirely.. 
> 
> For a first experience on a first try.. I think this was pretty impressive.. For anyone who finds yourself in this same situation.. remember to RC to gain full vividness.. 
> ...



It's www.lucidology.com

Lucidology 102 is payware, but 101 is free, and on youtube.

I am actually using this method of trying to get a WI LD

----------


## Gpot

> That happened to me too in the first times. I gave up. Past 2 weeks I tried this techinque again and I can do it now dont know why. Just put the timer on and relax. If the timer beeps, reset it and try again, you should fall asleep in some tries. Also try to wake up more early and stay awake for 15-20 minutes.



Yea thanks, ill wont give up for sure, but I realized something, you can actually change the time on the timer, so if i changed the first variable, 8, to something like 20 of 30, then i would be able to sleep in that amount of time. Would that work or would that screw up the science of it? Just a thought.

EDIT:: Or, you could actually change the first variable to something around 360 mins. ( 60mins x 6 hours ) and start it right after you go to bed so it wakes you up after your REM cycle and you dont even have to move to turn the alarm off. *BING!!!!!* problem solved.

----------


## Raptr2

So the best situation for this to work is to go to bed at a normal time, sleep for roughly 5 and a half hours, stay awake for about 15 minutes, then set the timed intervals alarm and go back to sleep while remembering to always do a motionless reality check everytime the beep wakes you up?

----------


## StingPT

> Yea thanks, ill wont give up for sure, but I realized something, you can actually change the time on the timer, so if i changed the first variable, 8, to something like 20 of 30, then i would be able to sleep in that amount of time. Would that work or would that screw up the science of it? Just a thought.
> 
> EDIT:: Or, you could actually change the first variable to something around 360 mins. ( 60mins x 6 hours ) and start it right after you go to bed so it wakes you up after your REM cycle and you dont even have to move to turn the alarm off. *BING!!!!!* problem solved.



Changing the 8 minutes will screw the science because it has to be in this order 8-6-8-12-16-20-20-6-6.... The 360 minutes teory I had alredy thought about it and tried, but my psp seemed to crash during that time so I didnt really try it. But I think you have to stay awake some 15 minutes before you go to bed again, I think that's my problem too, I just wake up put on the timer and dont remember anything xD I think that the 15 minutes are to put you a little more aware so you can remember things (dreams or the beeps xD)

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> speedoman:
> Be sure to keep me posted on how this works for you, make sure to get about 5-6 hours of sleep, no more, before waking up, wait 45 minutes, then go back to bed... do not try to do any methods when you go to sleep.. just go to sleep after you set the alarm, each time it wakes you, ackwnolege it, but go back to sleep every time, sometme around the 20/20 you will likely become lucid in a dream, or wake up consiously while still in SP. If you become Lucid, your already there, but if you wake up in SP, use the OBE exit method of your choice.. Let me know how it goes..
> 
> Twistor: Dont get too much sleep before trying, about 5-6 hours unless that is too much for your body to still be really tired... if thats too much, get less before waking up..
> 
> Let me know how it goes guys!



This looks like it is the best/most effective method yet  ::banana:: .  Thanks a million.  I will try it tonight.  Let me know if you're interested in my results with it.

----------


## sukritact

Could someone re-upload the mp3? I want to try it without leaving the computer on.

----------


## twistor

> Could someone re-upload the mp3? I want to try it without leaving the computer on.



Yeah, here you go:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmz1wj54dym

----------


## sukritact

Thanks, I'll try it tonight.

----------

